# Leora by Marcie/Observer (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG)



## Observer (Jul 3, 2009)

_~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG_ - Junior College chubette finds an unexpected FA and other friendships

*Leora
By Marcie/Observer
(adapted from part of the interactive stories
High School Girls Weight Gain and Maggie at writing.com,
found here and here with changes to conform to revised Dimensions age rules.) ​*
*Chapter One - Expanding one's circle*

Leora June Price really wanted to make a good impression her first year at West Quincy Junior College. Throughout high school she had always been the nice girl in the background, staying out of trouble, getting good grades, even having for a time a relationship that was now history. This year she wanted to make some new friends. 

Leora had only had 3 or 4 friends during her high school years and, with the exception of her best bud Ann, they now barely hung out with Leora, I guess you could say she was a loner. What Leora really wanted was to be a popular girl. She always tried to get other’s attention, but no one really seemed to care about her. She'd once tried throwing a party but barely anyone came to it., She’d done the stuff, like tutoring and community service, that all the popular kids did and the faculty supported, but although it was personally rewarding she felt it was unacknowledged by her peers, especially guys.

Leora thought that Junior College might be different. She might be invited to parties and go shopping at all the cool stores with all the coolest people. She might even find a guy she liked who would like her. 

"Hmm what should I wear today?" Leora asked herself. After 11 minutes of debating, she decided on a pair of Gap overalls and and an Old Navy white and navy striped t-shirt. She debated on if she should wear a bra or not today, but she decided not to. Her barely-there breasts were all covered up, although they did seem a bit bigger. 

She knew why that was &#8211; her mom had been telling her that she’d picked up weight during the summer. From her clothes she knew it was true, but Leora had always been chubby &#8211; a few more pounds she felt shouldn't ’really matter.' She looked at herself in the mirror and was satisfied with what she saw.
.
"Ready to go," she said.

Leora was heading down the staircase when the aroma of bacon. eggs, pancakes and toast filled her nose. 

"Yum, breakfast" Leora said, heaving her heavy backpack down the stairs. She grabbed a plate and helped herself to a pile of food. Now it was time to dig in. 

Leora started with eggs. 

"Mm Mob bis is fapnick." She meant "Mmmm, mom, this is fantastic"

"I'm glad you like it, sweetheart. My, you have grown quite a large appetite. Now don't eat too much, you don't want to get fat" Leora's mom, Allison, said. It was the same thing she always said as she continually gave her daughter ample meals. Allison was very pretty, tall, and rail thin. She was part Asian, like Leora, and divorced. 

Leora looked at her watch. She finished up her meal and had time for more, but when she looked down to get seconds, it was all gone! Leora looked at her stomach. It didn't look too different, but then again she was wearing baggy overalls. Leora still felt her belly wasn't full.

_"How can I not be full?" _Leora thought to herself. After a minute of thinking it over, Leora couldn't account for it and decided to take off early for school

Leora lived about three streets away from the West Quincy campus so even though a school bus was available she just walked. On the way she saw Clark Stevens and her heart almost stopped beating.

Clark was such a babe, one of the most popular boys when they were both in high school. He’d gone out with all the popular girls (Jessica, Raquel, Bethany, Britt, many more) and Leora had such a huge crush on him. In the bottom corner of Leora's bedroom wall she wrote 'Clark Stevens' with a copy of his picture from the school yearbook so he was always in her room. 

"H--Hi Clark" Leora said nervously, then suddenly her belly started rumbling. 

_“SHOOT SHOOT SHOOT SHOOT SHOOT!”_ Leora thought.

"Hi...uh I'm sorry I am totally spacing, what’s your name?" Clark replied. 

"Leora, well uh most people call me Lee, but you can call me whatever you want" Leora said while shaking; suddenly her belly was rumbling like crazy. She grabbed it and realized it was a bit softer then it was the previous spring.

"Y' Hungry? I was just about to go to this great breakfast buffet, you wanna come?" Clark asked.

"Sure, why not?" Leora said, not realizing it was an invitation extended partly out of pity.

Once inside Leora zoned out, and Clark offered to refill her plate. Before she knew it she was finishing her fourth helping from the buffet. After that she was full. She looked down and saw, to her horror that her belly bulged out so much that it was visible even through her baggy clothes. 

"_Why did I had to pig out that much?"_ she thought. _"What will Clark think of me"._

But just as she wanted to mumble an apology to him, he said: "We have to go, or we will be late. Would you....would you like to go out with me? This Friday maybe?"

Lee couldn't believe it. Was he just kidding?

"I'd love to", she said.

"Great. See you Friday!" With that he went to school.

Lee still couldn't believe it. The hottest guy from high school just asked her out on a date! Even though she knew she'd just eaten like a pig! Absentmindedly she went to her classes....

Leora normally was rather shy. Although naturally rather chubby she normally didn't pig out - and certainly not in public or in front of a guy her own age! But that is exactly what she had just done. She was at a loss to explain her behavior. 

After what she had just happened she was shyer than usual as she arrived at class about ten minutes early. She squeezed into a modular seat and became lost in her own thoughts. What was it that had made her so hungry? She didn't know, but started to recount the events.

Initially Leora's stomach had growled despite having eaten a decent breakfast only 90 minutes earlier. Clark Stevens had happened upon her, invited her to the buffet and she'd impulsively accepted. She had no idea that he had interpreted her belly's noise as a case of another plump girl being hungry because she was starving herself on another diet. Nor did she know that he hated diets because he preferred larger girls, especially those with an appetite. So he'd invited her to eat out of pity and compassion.

What had happened next neither of them expected. Initially she'd filled a plate with melon slices, a bowl of cereal and a piece of rye toast. It was gone in less than ten minutes and Clark had asked if she wouldn't like something more substantial. She'd said OK and he'd brought back three pancakes, scrambled eggs and two small beef patties. It was like a second helping of what her mom had prepared. They were gone in fifteen minutes. 

Normally this would have been her limit, but she liked Clark and really wasn't totally full, So when he offered to find her something more but different from the buffet table she'd said OK. He brought back a plate of a Mexican dish called huevos rancheros -- fried eggs with beans, rice, avocado slices and grated cheese on a tortilla. Somehow she'd managed to eat every bit. And then he'd brought her some pina colada flavored yogurt with a Danish for dessert,

_"What was I thinking?"_ she now wondered. _"And why after seeing me eat all that, four entire courses, would he now be asking me out? Is this for real?''_

The answer, of course is that it was very real. Clark for all his good looks and reputation, having played the field with the most popular girls on campus, was not emotionally attached to any of them. He was privately a FA, more than willing to date larger girls except that most were hung up on their size and as result totally boring to him. So he played the field rather than being linked to anyone. He'd initially befriended Leora out of compassion and concern. Although he liked her chubby figure he had no initial expectations - but then he had been turned on by her gluttonous display.

Leora naturally had no way of figuring any of this out, and as the class period began she simply set side her concerns for the time being and focused on the teacher. But between class and Friday evening there would be more eating, more soul searching, and then a wardrobe dilemma.

After her double breakfast Leora wasn't that hungry for lunch and opted for a tuna and egg salad instead of the heavier entrees of the year before. Her best friend Ann. who had been out of town for the summer after graduation, seemed to have picked up some noticeable weight herself. Ann was used to sharing more substantial lunches with her friend and took note of Leora's change of preference and asked if everything was all right.

“Sure,” Leora replied. “I just overdid it a bit at breakfast. You know, first day of school nervousness I guess, but it took away my appetite for the day. How did your summer go?”

Ann proceeded to chatter about her family’s ten week RV tour of four states and Leora was thankful to have diverted attention from herself. She was still puzzling over her behavior and wondered how close her reply was to the truth. Maybe she indeed have a case of back to school nerves. If so, what had happened with Clark Stevens was adding to it and that wasn't something she was ready to share with anyone, especially Ann. She was one of the two people in the world who had seen her bedroom with his picture and name on the wall. . 

Leora well knew the whole thing could blow up in her face and be a total embarrassment. But Clark didn’t have the reputation for cruel pranks and she was hoping for the best. So as their lunch ended Ann asked Leora if she planned to stop by after school as they had done in high school and Leora replied as she left, “sure, why not.”

No sooner had she exited the cafeteria into the hall and she ran into Clark. He handed her a card, saying, “Sorry, I forgot to exchange contact info. Here’s my phone numbers and email addresses. You can text me on the cell.”

And with that he was gone. 

Leora quickly put the card in her backpack thinking_ “Well, now I have something in writing. I guess this is for real.”_

At Ann’s place after school her friend prepared grilled cheese sandwiches and Leora by then had her appetite back, readily accepting Ann’s offer of an ice cream chaser. Neither of the girls had any homework. This was, after all, just the first day of school, so they just talked and watched TV. When Leora got home the first thing she did was email Clark her contact information. About thirty minutes later she got a message back: “Thanks. As to time, how does 7:00 sound? And do you like Chinese?”

Leora of course liked all foods, as her slightly inflated rear and small tummy roll attested. She felt compelled in accepting to add a word of caution &#8211; and test Clark at the same time. “Sounds good &#8211; but you do know I’m part oriental? I may bore you with idle chatter about which of the four regions various dishes come from, so stop me if it gets too deep!”

Minutes later he replied: ”You be my guide! I’ll pick you up Friday at seven.”

That night after supper Leora’s appetite jitters had returned and she’d retrieved a bag of cookies from the kitchen Her mother noticed her mechanically eating them while watching TV and got concerned. “Darling, do you realize how many of those you've had?”

“3-4?”

“7 that I’ve seen &#8211; you need to be careful or you could get fat.”

“Mom. We've had this discussion before. I’m plump, not fat, but either way its not that much. I’m not bikini model material and my friends aren't either. Can’t you just be happy that we’re not carousing and getting drunk?”

Her mother sighed. :"I’m just afraid you haven’t gotten over Phil.”

“I broke up with Phil, not the other way around, and my weight wasn't the reason. I was afraid of what could happen if we went as far as he kept wanting to go and cut it off. You should give me credit for that. But OK, I’ll put the cookies back. Happy?”

“I just want you to be happy,” she replied defensively.

Leora rolled her eyeballs. ”Oh Mom, I’m happier than a lot of kids. And as for my social life, don’t worry. I have a date this Friday. So there!”

"Oh, who with?” she perked up.

“Guy at school &#8211; you’ll get to meet him, so don’t fret,” her daughter answered.

With that she took the cookies to the kitchen, mixed herself a chocolate malt and retreated to her bed room. There she retrieved a canister of pretzels and ate as she pleased with her mom none the wiser. She indeed was essentially happy, and wished her mom could understand that.

- - - - 

The next morning Leora wasn’t as famished as the day before. She had a decent breakfast, a normal lunch and supper, but still did some comfort eating in the evening out of sight of her mom. Wednesday was a repeat except at Ann’s they cooked some jalapeño three cheese chicken breasts and had them for a snack long with ice cream. Normally during the week she dressed casual in pants with a top, but for Friday she wanted to look good for Clark, so on Thursday she tried on various outfits and discovered most were a bit snug.

“OK, so maybe mom has a point &#8211; I picked up a few over the summer. But surely I can find something?” she mused.

And eventually she did, but it wasn’t a dress. Had she gotten on a scale she would have found that she’d gained 14 pounds over the summer, but that wasn’t information she cared to know. Instead she wound up with an airy multi-patterned blue cotton sun dress that flowed over her bosom and hips without constricting her midriff. 

_“I’m no Barbie and there’s no point wearing something skin tight I’ll pop out of. Either Clark likes plump chicks or this will be the end of a fantasy,”_ she thought.

She need not have feared.

On Friday Clark arrived a few moments ahead of schedule and Leora’s mom invited him in. Mrs. Price was surprised to see a nearly six foot clean cut looking young man wearing a letterman’s jacket. This wasn’t at all what she had envisioned. And when he introduced himself she was really astonished.

"Hello, I’m Clark Stevens, here to pick up Leora.“

Mrs Price suddenly realized who she was talking to. This was the young man her daughter had been pining over the latter part of the prior school year. His picture and name were on her bedroom wall. And now he was here in the flesh, ready to take her overweight daughter out, and apparently happy about it. 

“So you’re going to be taking Leora out tonight? How well do you know each other?” she asked out of curiosity. Clark of course wasn’t about to tell her that she’d just earlier in the week gotten his attention by consuming a four course breakfast that impressed his private fantasies.

“Actually that’s the objective tonight,” he replied “We’ve crossed paths on and off for years but as college started this year we finally connected." 

“So you don’t really know her that well?” Mrs. Price probed.

“Well, indirectly some. Last year we had a class where the teacher passed out the reports and tests in grade order &#8211; we were constantly giving one another competition so I know she’s smart. But her activity involvements apparently differ from mine &#8216;cause that class was the only major time we crossed paths.

By now Leora was in the room and not appreciating her escort being give the third degree.

“Ready to go now?” she said pointedly.

“Absolutely &#8211; but first…” He reached inside his jacket and presented her mom with a small box.

“I’m told it is a good custom bring gifts to show good intentions. This is for you,” he said, bestowing it on Mrs. Price.

“Where did you learn this?” she replied, flustered.

“Just something I read about other cultures &#8211; I hoped it is appropriate.” he grinned.

“Well, yes, thank you,” she stammered.

After they got into Clark’s car Leora informed him “Actually that gift giving tradition isn’t for dating but for formal courting. I hope she doesn’t take it the wrong way.” 

"Oh wow!” Clark replied, “I just wanted to make a good impression. Can you straighten that out for me?”

“Oh I think so &#8211; we’re fourth generation and very little gift giving is done in this country. But you get an A for thoughtfulness.” she said smiling. 

“Good,” Clark said, “Then at least I achieved what I really intended.”

Back at the house Leora’s mom opened the box and found in it a floral pattern encased in plastic with a small stand. She took it to her bedroom and placed it on her dresser and then bowed modestly in its direction, wondering what might come in the future.

Clark took her to the Golden China, where they shared two large orders of beef and broccoli and cashew chicken family style &#8211; Leora actually eating the greater share. For some reason she felt Clark didn’t mind.

“I’m a little embarrassed, I usually don’t have this much of an appetite,” she confided.

“No problem. I’m not one of these guys who gets on girls about their weight &#8211; in fact I actually like those who are plumper,” he replied. feeling her out on what he feared could be a sensitive subject.

“That wasn’t what I thought of you in high school.” Leora observed.

“There I played the field, but I don’t think you can find anyone who will recall me ever knocking the larger girls,” he answered.

Leora thought back and had to acknowledge this was so.

“If you’re up for it we could even have a sundae before going home,” he suggested.

Leora paused, then realized that she wanted to say yes, so she consented.

The next week Clark invited her to an all you can eat buffet. She had several platefuls but didn’t notice when her pants button finally gave way. She just let Clark bring her a plate of desserts when he offered.

One morning at breakfast after a few weeks of this treatment she noticed her shorts were feeling a little tight. Leora grimaced and sighed, tugging the waistband of her shorts away from his body. 

“What’s the matter?” her mom asked? Her daughter was on her second helping of cornflakes and had two eggo waffles in the toaster. 

Leora flashed her charming smile and said, “These old shorts.They’re just kinda tight, that’s all.” 

Her mom smiled. “I wouldn’t blame it all on the shorts, darling, I think you’ve put on a few more pounds since we bought those.”

Leora’s grin faltered and she felt her ears go a little red. 

“I have not. I’ve just been eating too much and my belly’s swollen, that’s all,” she responded defensively. 

Her mom shrugged as she left the room, “If you say so, but I’d just keep an eye on it if I were you.” 

Leora slumped down into her chair feeling slightly embarrassed. She put her hand over her stomach and gave it a squeeze. A little bloated, but not really fat. And the waffles were now ready. As she devoured them the waistband continued to get tighter. 

“These must have shrunk &#8211; no way could I have outgrown them,” she told herself.

She fiddled with the button of hers shorts and after a quick tug, unbuttoned them. She felt a slight relief, then her zipper down slightly as well, allowing her bulging belly some extra room.

“OK," she finally acknowledged. “maybe its time to buy some new clothes.”

She had a few hundred dollars saved up and used the money to buy a wardrobe three sizes larger. It felt comfortable &#8211; and Clark readily complimented her. As long as he approved of her figure she refused to think of herself as truly fat. In truth she now had big breasts, round arms, thickening thighs, a spreading butt and a noticeably tubby tummy that was steadily growing. Only an FA like Clark would deny that she was getting beyond plump. But he was happy, which meant that she was happy, and that meant that, at least for the moment, her mom was too.


----------



## Britt Reid (May 8, 2011)

*Chapter Two &#8211; Friendship begins with food*

Leora was at home in the late afternoon, contentedly eating a bag of chips which followed an earlier serving of Ben and Jerry’s. . Her belly by now was definitely poochy, but she still felt immune to getting really fat. She just needed to start exercising more &#8211; that had always worked in high school. In fact she was becoming a distinctive pear, with large bottom, thick thighs and a developing softness to her face that would soon mature into dimples and a cute second chin. Her bra size had grown to a BB. 

None of this mattered since her boyfriend, Clark Stevens, approved. And she pretty much could tell that, whatever her own gain, her best friend Ann had grown even more. 

Her mom had despaired of getting Leora to control her appetite. With her husband out of town one evening she didn’t especially feel,like making a supper just to see Leora scarf it down and wonder what was for dessert. This frequently drew negative rejoinders from Leora’s sister, Marge. Marge was two years older, a former cheerleader who was working in a retail store since she didn’t have Leora’s academic skills. 

Anyway, not wanting to cook herself Leora’s mom asked the girls if they would instead like to go to a newly opened Hometown Buffet. They readily hopped into the car and headed off.

Leora sat down at a table with her family. She had promised herself she would limit her intake, if only to avoid critical looks from her mom and sister, but this resolve quickly melted. While Marge laconically plowed through a salad plate Leora finished a plate with meatloaf, lasagna and chicken. Her second was comprised of spaghetti with meatballs, halibut and two tacos. Marge looked at her mom with her eyes rolling.

When Leora got up to get her third plate of food, her Mom decided to barge in.

"Honey, I know you think you will look great forever, but think about it. Don't you think you should cut down on the carbos? Or at least get more vegetables?"

Leora came back with a plate containing green beans and peas. But with the vegetables was a beef patty plus a baked potato. She began to chow down.

"Leora, I swear, you’re gonna be so fat!" her sister laughed

Leora just glared at her sister and kept on chewing. She knew she was immune to getting really fat. She was nearly finished when a guy she didn’t know came over.

"Hey Marge," he said coolly

Marge blushed and looked down sheepishly

"H-hey Johnny," she blushed

Marge had a giant crush on Johnny, who had gone on to college after graduation. He was now a Junior. Maggie's Mom stood up and shook his hand.

"Hi, I'm Allison! Marge’s Mom! So nice to meet you!" she said cheerfully

Marge face-palmed, hitting her forehead with her hand. Her Mom was interfering with the first interest Johnny had ever shown in her. But then Johnny changed the subject.

“And who is this young lady?” he asked, gesturing toward the chubby Leora, who was just returning from the dessert counter. Marge felt this was going totally the wrong way.

“This is my other daughter, Leora,” Allison replied. Marge felt the night couldn't get any more embarrassing &#8211; her high school secret love was using her as a bridge to meet her younger fat sister!-

"Shouldn't we be going now Mom?" Marge said through her teeth

Allison got the hint and stopped the formalities. Johnny followed the family out to their car. Before Leora got in he asked if he could have a moment with her.

“I was wondering, could I have your phone number?”

Leora was flattered but Marge was flashing daggers with her eyes. 

"I suppose,” she said, trying to keep her cool, “but you should know that I already have a steady boy friend.”

Johnny’s disappointment was evident, so she said softly, “you might like to date my sister instead &#8211; she’s free and more your age.”

Marge luckily did not hear this remark. All she saw was Johnny shake his head and shamble off, looking dejected. Leora got into the back seat of the car and they drove home. 

As Leora got out of the car her pant’s top button popped off. 

"Mom, something's wrong with the dryer! My pants button just popped off!" 

"Right. The dryer," her mom replied sarcastically

Leora’s belly had pushed out enough to pop the button. Her Mom shook her head in a "I was right" way as Marge looked on. They all went to bed without discussing the matter further.

Leora woke up the next morning struck as usual with hunger. It was Sunday. Julie and Marge had gone to see Grandma. As usual she still didn’t truly acknowledge the not so subtle changes in her body. Johnny’s attraction told her that Clark wasn’t the only one who found her desirable and that was a good thing. She was in total denial that her bottom had spread quite a bit, her thighs had thickened and her once washboard abdomen was now roly-poly soft, forming a double roll and love handles when she sat down. 

With no one around she decided to treat herself to Mexican enchiladas, made up with four scrambled eggs, tortilla, chili sauce, two types of cheese and diced serrano chile. For good measure she added refried beans and rice as side dishes to this combination. It took about a half hour to make and a little longer to eat, but she thoroughly enjoyed it.

What she didn’t enjoy was trying to switch from her pajama bottoms into her jeans. She had to struggle to fasten them and then the waistband cut into her belly. Finally she decided to wear shorts instead. It was about that time when Ann called.

“Hey gal,” her portly friend said, “How would you like to take in a movie this afternoon with two of my friends and then we have a party tonight &#8211; maybe even a sleepover since Monday is a holiday.”

“Sure, Leora said. She was surprised to note that Ann’s two friends, Christy and Sally, were also quite chunky, which since Leora was the smallest reaffirmed her feeling that she wasn’t really that fat, no matter what Marge and her Mom thought. 

After the movie all four girls went to Ann’s place, which turned out to be a two bedroom apartment in a large building with “Manager” over the doorbell.

“You run this place?” Leora asked.

“Yes, my uncle and some friends own the building. I collect the rents and field problems in exchange for free rent and a few hundred dollars a month. It’s a good deal.”

“Shall I order the standard?” Sally asked.

"What’s that,” Leora inquired.

“Pizza with wings and pop &#8211; what toppings do you like?” replied Ann.

“Beef, Pineapple and jalapeños,” replied Leora, her mouth starting to salivate.,

“Four double cheese crust pizzas with sides, coming up” announced Sally as she dialed her cell phone. 

Leora asked, "Why 4?" 

Ann replied, "We each order our own pizza and share them throughout the night. We don't eat it all at once. I have six packs in the refrigerator along with soda. " 

"Oh, that makes sense." Leora said as she plopped down on the sofa and Christy popped a movie into the dvd player. Ann emerged from the kitchen with popcorn. Leora had had beer with her family but wasn’t a heavy drinker.

The pizzas arrived. 

"I'll get them!" said Sally, her belly swaying from side to side inside her super-tight pants but not being noticed by anyone. Leora followed. The pizza guy handed her the pizzas and she placed them on the stairs, handing him $60.. The guy reached out with her change but dropped it by mistake. 

"Oops! My bad!" exclaimed the pizza guy. 

"No big deal," Sally replied, bending over to retrieve the money. Suddenly, her pants ripped right across the butt. 

Sally’s face flushed as she grabbed the money, covered the rip, and said to the pizza guy, "Thank you." 

The pizza guy left, grinning at the sight of Sally’s pink panties. Sally took the pizzas into the kitchen while Leora called for Ann to help out. Sally explained the situation and Ann offered to lend her a replacement. Walking into the living room Leora handed Christy her pizza and set her own box down, then popping a beer can. Soon Sally and Ann joined them. By the end of the second movie it was midnight and everyone retired. The pizza and wings plus two six packs of beer and four liters of soda were gone.
. 
Leora woke up to the smell of frying eggs. Looking around, she saw Christy and Sally chatting in the corner quietly until they saw her and Christy said "Oh! You’re awake! Come on over here and join us! Ann is making breakfast." 

Shortly Ann called out “breakfast!”

The hungry girls huddled around the bar counter as Ann heaped scrambled eggs flavored with cheese, pancakes and sausage patties on everyone's plates. All of the girls dug in. 

Leora finished her first plate, flavors exploding in her mouth. She looked up and complimented, "These eggs are among the best I've ever had!" 

With thsat she served herself a second massive heap of eggs. 

Ann blushed, saying modestly "Old family recipe."

After breakfast Christy and Sally left and Leora was free to talk with Ann about what had quietly been on her mind.

“This has been great. I feel stuffed among friends, not judged like some kind of enemy when I’m at home. Neither you or your friends seem to care about your weight &#8211; or mine!”

“We aren’t,” conceded Ann. “And I might have a remedy. I’m entitled to have an assistant manager and there is a spare bedroom. The cash allowance isn’t much but you could move out and come here if you wanted to.”

“Interesting,” replied Leora, rubbing her stuffed belly.”I’ll have to give it some thought.”


----------



## Britt Reid (May 31, 2011)

*Chapter 3 &#8211; Foundation for a decision*

Leora and Clark watched the successive landing lights of planes overhead, headed for the international airport. As she sat with him on Tuesday night sipping sodas and devouring a pair of Big Mac burgers apiece she thought about how the day’s events had brought them to this place. 

Holiday Monday had been a lazy day for Leora, sleeping late, eating and snacking, then crashing a bit early knowing that school would resume the next day. She'd eaten well but not, in her opinion. to excess. 

She had awakened Tuesday pleasuring herself as she had learned to do by running the g spot on her pubic bone. For some reason the heavier she had gotten the more enjoyable and easier the sensation had become. She breathed deeply, taking her time, finally shuddering as she came to a climax. As usual when Leora did this in the morning, the early exercise stimulated her taste buds. But first she had to get dressed. 

She took her loosest pair of jeans from the closet, knowing full well the top two buttons wouldn’t close comfortably. She knew she was going to have to camouflage this until she could go shopping, but hoped her mom and sister wouldn’t notice. But as her hand rubbed against her belly she noted that it was softer than she remembered it being six months ago. 

She had sucked in her belly and fastened the buttons as far as she could, then used her longest belt to conceal the gap between the holes and the final two buttons. It was nearly two inches! She then donned a white top which dangled below her waistline. The belt cut into her midriff and bulged over the top of her belt, but Leora felt that no one but her could really tell.

She headed for the kitchen where her older sister Marge was already eating a bowl of cold cereal.

“Good morning, fatso,” Marge said. “We missed you yesterday. I take it you and your friends had enough to eat? You slept until after noon!”

Leora glared and declared “I don’t have to stay here and listen to that kind of crap. But for your information I don’t even need to stay here and argue with you. You’re just jealous that I have a career, a boy friend and better school marks than you &#8211; any of which are more important than numbers on a scale!””

With that she stomped out of the house and drove off towards the West Quincy campus, stopping enroute at a Dunkin Donuts where she ordered coffee and two strawberry cheese Danishes. She wasn’t full, but the belt digging into her belly wasn’t comfortable. At lunch she just had a tuna salad, resisting the temptation for an apple pie chaser

After class she went straight to the mall for a wardrobe upgrade. She stepped up from a snug pant size 12 to a more roomy 16, then added a purple and white brush stroke tunic, size large. Finally she had clothes on that felt comfortable. It was nearly four thirty and she called Clark, telling him that she’d had a hard day and would like to talk with him over some “comfort food.” He was happy to accommodate, but couldn’t meet up with her until after six.

A bit dejected Leora sighed and decided to go to the park and read her assigned chapters. But then she remembered that her car needed gas and the associated mini-mart had luscious Little Debbie oatmeal cream cookies in 12 cookie packages. She decided to fill up both her car tank and her belly, including hot coffee as well. It took the better part of an hour to finish both the cookies and the reading assignment.

Then she met up with Clark. Because she’d specified “comfort food” he bought each of them two Big Macs and a yogurt parfait plus soda. They'd gone to the observation point where they could view the city and airport below. She shared with him the slumber party experience, Ann’s proposal of two night's before and her quarrel with Marge.

“So what do you think? Should I make the jump,” she asked, her plump jowls trembling a bit.

“Well, it would work money wise and you’d have the minx off your back,” he acknowledged.

“But Marge is partly right. I’m not really fat fat, but I’m on my second wardrobe upgrade in a year! If I go to Ann’s it might just keep on going. What will you think then?”

“Probably that more of you is even nicer than when we first met,” he said.”You are the only one who has the right to say you’re too big &#8211; personally I think you’re far from there.

Inwardly part of Leora wanted to agree. Right now her belly was comfortably full and her clothes looked fine &#8211; as long as you liked a waist line that equaled your bustline and hips that were nearly as wide as one’s shoulders. Leora had in fact gained over thirty pounds in nine months.

Clark dropped her off at her house and she went in, intending to go to her bedroom and think. Thankfully Marge wasn’t there, but her mom was.

“Oh there you are! I was beginning to get worried. Are you ready for supper?”

“No thanks &#8211; I ate earlier,” Leora replied.

“Alright,” said her mom a bit dejectedly, surprised at the atypical refusal of food.. “but I think we need to talk.”

“About what? You and Marge think I’m a blimp and I don’t. We can agree to disagree. I’m through with Marge and her snide digs plus your rolling eyeballs. I’m bigger than I used to be but I’m not unhappy about it.”

Her mom was taken aback, but replied calmly “I understand you’re also thinking of moving out on your own?”

“Yes, I have an offer which would reduce your expenses for me &#8211; which is more than Marge has ever done I would note.”

Her mom looked at her daughter’s ample body, now attired in something that at least fit. She was truly full figured, but was Leora truly fat? Really that was her choice, and she appeared to have made it. Her mom took a deep breath.

“So have you decided to leave?”

“Not necessarily &#8211; unless you just want me to. You can say I’m presently exploring my options,” Leora replied coolly. She really wanted to understand better what Ann and her two friends were all about before committing. She suspected the all night pizza pig out wasn’t a one time activity. Her mom played her trump card.

“I agree that you have the right to make your own decisions. I’m going to make a point of letting you enjoy whatever you want to eat with no remarks from me. And I’m going to tell Marge to get over making remarks as well. Whatever you decide, can’t we remain friends? To prove my sincerity I even have a quart of chocolate chip ice cream for you in the refrigerator freezer.”

“ Mom, you definitely know how to tempt someone.... OK &#8211; I’ll take a large serving. But that doesn’t mean that I won’t still move,” she replied while going to the kitchen. There she added some Hershey’s syrup and some whipped cream to the ice cream, creating a four scoop sundae.

Afterwards she went to her bedroom and unbuttoned her new jeans, giving her belly some relief as it rested in her lap. She stood examining herself in her full length mirror. By this time her tank top was riding up way past her belly button, and her already unbuttoned pants were also unzipped. Viewing her paunch in the mirror she started rubbing her stomach, and became aware of the gurgling sound as she became aroused.

“I should be grossed out by this but I’m not”, she thought laughingly to herself as she peeled her tight pants and tank top off, "Maybe i should go to bed - let my stomach recoup for class tomorrow...i wouldn't want anybody to notice my stomach looking..or sounding like this" 

The next day Leora woke up a tad late, having to dash for the bus. She’d had to skip breakfast but had time to comb her hair and slip into her high-priced jeans. They looked perfect and showed little of her widening legs an did put on display her chubby thighs. However, her shirt showed off a nice sliver of her fat young belly as she clambered onto the bus. Her breakfast became a fast burrito and a soda from the roach coach that was always parked near campus. As the day progressed Leora began to become aware of a consequence of her appetite, With a growing butt it was more difficult to fit into the premolded desk and chair furniture in the class room.

"Is it me or are the chairs smaller?" she mumbled, full well knowing the answer.

By lunch time Leora knew she needed to sit down with Ann

“I need to talk to you about the other night,” she began “It was like a fat girl’s feast and no one cared. What’s going on? And why do you really want me as your Asst Manager?”

“It simple &#8211; I’m a feedee and so are the others. We find it erotic to eat and gain weight, so we’ve decided to indulge and grow while we’re still young. Based on what’s going on with you you’re a feedee too, or at least we think so, with a boy friend who adores you and a mom who’s harassling you. I want you to be free to be yourself.”

“You think Clark knows this? And actually likes it?”

“Yep &#8211; and there are others, not many but enough, like him. Its your choice &#8211; ignore the lifestyle and struggle, come to the parties and then put up with your mom, or cut loose and be free. There’s no rush to decide. ”

Over the next few weeks Leora continued to eat without focusing on her weight as such. She knew Clark liked her bigger and that she had a place to go if things at home became impossible. But her mom and older sister held their tongues. Leora therefore participated in Ann’s binge parties with Clark's approval but stayed at home.

With the new, bigger clothes Leora’s body wasn't restrained, and she could stuff her belly as much as she wanted without the clothes getting on the way. Over time her belly began forming a big muffin top, trying to break either the skirt button or the shirt seams. Clark gave her hugs and affectionately petted her roll, as he did her developing love handles. While wearing pants displayed her increasing poundage her skirts were another matter. She wore them with shirts that had quite long tails. 

Leora’s hips had grown wide and soft, with her butt jutting out as two huge spheres. Her thighs touched each other all the time and jiggled feverishly with every step she took.. Sitting on a chair, her butt spread out over the seat, squeezed tight between the handles. Her sister and mother wondered how long Leora would fit into their dining room chairs without getting stuck. As Ann had predicted, Leora was becoming quite the fatty.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 26, 2011)

*4 - The Four Feedees*

Leora was amazed at Ann, Sally and Christy. All of them were obviously over 200 lbs and they seemed to be deliberately gaining even more. As she came to know them better she came to notice that Christy especially seemed to be stuffing her pie hole at every opportunity. 

After a few more visits she happened to catch Christy home alone. She was sitting on the couch watching TV - a pint of ice cream in her chubby hands, an empty bag of chips on the table. Her top was a few sizes too small and exposed her belly, but she seemed not to notice.

“Hey Leora &#8211; how are you? There’s more ice cream in the kitchen &#8211; help yourself!” she said with her mouth full. 

She swallowed. 

“By the way you can bring us both some chips too &#8211; these are freshly gone, I’m afraid” she said in a matter of fact voice, not a trace of self-consciousness showing. Her breasts and belly jiggled as she chewed. Leora wondered if she dared broach the subject that was in her mind.

She poked Christy in her gut that was rolling out from underneath her top saying, “do you mind my asking about this?”

“Why not? Its Ann’s place, but she doesn’t mind me being exposed if it makes me comfortable. Fact is, I’ve outgrown a number of outfits in the past few months. Now, are you going to get your ice cream and fetch some chips or do I have to get my fat ass off this couch and do it myself?’’

Leora went to the kitchen and brought back two more bowls of ice cream with matching bags of chips. She watched as Christy dug in with obvious glee.

“So, now can you explain what is going on with you, Ann and Sally. It seems like you’re deliberately gaining weight.”

Christy paused in her chewing and looked seriously at Leora. :

“I can’t speak for the others but you’re right about me. I am.” she replied as she stuffed more chips into her mouth.

“But why?”

“Because I’m what they call a feedee &#8211; someone who gets pleasure out of being stuffed and gaining weight. After 30-40 pounds you lose it and then repeat the cycle. I’m on my second one. Don’t knock it till you’ve tried it. 

“So the three of you are helping one another live a dream?”

“Yep and there’s no pain from fickle boyfriends fooling around with others or parents lecturing you about your size. I’m naturally fat anyway, so why not enjoy the erotic side?” Christy said as she took another scoop. Hesitantly Leora followed suit

”Ummm &#8211; Ann invited me over for supper."

“Yes, she’s running late. You want to get things started?’ We have chicken almandine, creamed corn and baking potatoes &#8211; plus two types of salad in the refrigerator and several varieties of ice cream for dessert. Ann may bring a cherry pie,”

Within minutes Leora found herself preparing what promised to be another pig-out. Just before she finished Ann arrived, cherry pie in tow.

As Leora and Ann were sitting with Christy at the table the latter leaned back in her chair, rolled up her shirt and fully exposed her fat belly. She sighed and rubbed s her stomach with both hands, making her two fat belly rolls jiggle. Christy seemed to have dropped all shame about her fat. Leora could only guess how big those rolls might become .

“Christy is still so beautiful,” Ann remarked, “but different than when I high school When she first joined us she was extremely thin &#8211; whistle bait for every jock, but she was inside miserable. Now she knows and enjoys who she is,”

“You’ve got that right,” Christy exclaimed. “I once had a rich boyfriend, but he dumped me for a ditz despite all my dieting and working out. It broke my heart and after that’s when I discovered comfort eating. I’ve decided that from now on any boyfriend I have will be into fat girls."

“Are there many guys like that?” Leora asked.

“Not as many as you might want &#8211; but you’ve got Clark and I’ll respect the territory. I've got my Rick as main squeeze and I'm free to date others if I want.”

“What about clothes?”

“The first time through its tough &#8211; you wait till you need it and find out a zipper won’t fasten &#8216;cause you’re thirty pounds too big. So you buy new clothes &#8211; holding on to the others for when you cycle down.”.

“So what’s dating like now?”

“Since I’m dating guys who are into bigger girls its food-centric much of the time. And some of them are overweight themselves, which makes it easier. You get in the car and next thing you know he’s offering to share his latest chips with you. And they’re usually good, not stale. But if you try to be moderate you’ll sometimes want to have something later.

“Yes, Christy is known by name by the Dunkin Donuts swing shift.” Ann joked

“Hey, don’t I usually share with you, miss freeloader?” Christy retorted.

“Yes, there is that. But be honest girl. You eat three to my one. Not that anyone cares.”

“Right,” concurred Christy. “my blubber-gut is my business, and don’t you forget it. Contributions of good stuff, of course, are always accepted.”

Leora was dumbfounded &#8211; and more than a little turned on by the time as she began getting ready to head for home. The idea of deliberately becoming even fatter was taking firm hold in her head.

(continued in page 6 of this thread)


----------



## Jumph (Sep 27, 2011)

very nice story:bow: but when is there a update?


----------



## Britt Reid (Oct 10, 2011)

*Chapter Four &#8211; Sally’s Story*

Leora excused herself and went to the lady's room. While she was gone Sally arrived and Christy told her, “Well, Leora knows &#8211; now we’ll see how she handles it.”

“With Clark in the picture I think she’ll adapt,” Sally replied as she headed for the frig. “Want to help me polish off some ice cream?”

“Sure” said Ann and Christy in unison. Sally had soon ladled out several large scoops and topped them with pineapple and nuts, including a serving for Leora.

“Its been about a hundred pounds since I transitioned,” Sally observed as Leora returned and quietly sat down to her bowl. 

“You’ve never said that much to me, all I know is that Ann told me you were a feedee too,” noted Christy.

“Well, its true &#8211; but it wasn’t always so. It began sometime during the Senior year of high school. I remember one day being a little early for class without having had much breakfast. The vending machine caught my eye. The tiny bag of chocolate chip cookies look satisfying to eat through math class, so I slipped in three quarters and watched the bag of cookies drop down to the bottom of the vemding machine where I retrieved them. Then I entered math class and began munching on her cookies while finding a seat in the back of the classroom. 

“As the rest of the class slowly came in, some of my friends stared at me as they’d hardly ever seen me eating in class, let alone chocolate chip cookies in the morning! 

“I gave them a "What are you looking at?" look and then Beth (one of my friends) came in with two packets of smores pop tarts. She was even skinnier than I was at the time, but she got the same surprised looks. So when she offered me one of the packets I took it.

“More looks, and I got mad. I said to Beth in a loud stage whisper. “Hey we should sneak off campus and grab some food at Big Burger for lunch today!” 

“Beth accepted with a grin and we did just that &#8211; a complete combo with milk shake. And beginning that day we started stuffing our faces with pop tarts each morning.

“Beth liked the burger lunch and we went there again a few days later. As a result of eating in the morning I began getting an appetite after school and started eating when I got home. Naturally it was only a few weeks and the pudge began to show &#8211; but I wasn’t interested in weighing myself.

“Well, I had a boyfriend at the time. His name was Alex. He was on the football team but got benched because of an injury. He started comfort eating and I was happy to join him. My bloated belly began peeking through my tank top but since his belly was showing too neither of us cared.”

“So is that when you realized you were a feedee?” Christy asked.

“Hardly. I was just enjoying eating, not deliberately gaining. But whenever anyone remarked on my weight I just brushed them off. I knew my butt was flaring but in a way I liked it. My bra also went up a size. But is not like I was a cheerleader or anything. I wasn’t fat &#8211; at least not then. Or at least I didn’t think so. 

“To be honest, I was fed up with the student body snobs with their wasp waists, big breasts, and stuck up noses. I guess you can say I was something of a nerd who was happy to have a boy friend, big gut or not. And he didn’t seem to mind my growing belly.”

“The only problem was my wardrobe. It was made up mostly of Slacks and different color v-neck tops. The tops were creeping up and up towards the waistband of the slacks as my belly grew &#8211; sometimes you could see the flesh. That’s what happened one day when I opted for a soft feminine pink cashmere banana republic v-neck sweater.

“When I got to school I had had a good breakfast but, as usual, was still looking for a snack. So I ordered three funnel cakes, which raised the eyebrows of the cafeteria lady. I’d no sooner finished them than I felt a small tap on my shoulder. I spun around and saw a guy I didn't recognize. “

"Hi, my name is Jimmy. I'm new here. I&#8216;d like to buy you lunch,” he told me nervously.

“Alex and I weren’t really steady or anything, just hung out a lot. But he’d dated others and I felt kindly towards this guy,

"Aww thats sweet, thanks." I said as I wiped off my face and blouse, then pressed my hands onto my breasts, stroking to wipe off the crumbs. I wondered if he’d seen me pigging out. He took me to a Shakey’s all you can eat pizza, mojo and chicken lunch and treated me like a queen.

“Now I had two guys and a best friend who enjoyed eating with me. Between them it was either be rude or let the calories do their will. I found I enjoyed the latter more than resisting temptation. And my belly and butt kept getting bigger.

“So one day Alex comes over, as big as ever. He was wearing a black tank top (that wasn't fitting as normally as usual) under a navy blue gym silky sweater and tight jeans with a red bandana. It was obvious he was trying to keep his rolls from, showing.

“We got into his car and I saw a half empty bag of chips. I remarked "Wow! Uh Alex, you've really let yourself go."

“Come on, Sally, you know it's all muscle, baby" he said while rubbing his pecks. I knew he knew he was lying but with my own muffin top was in no position to argue. Besides, I wanted to share the chips. We both got in the car. 

"Want some?" Alex offered, holding the opened bag next to my face. 

“Up to that time I’d never eaten with the idea of getting fatter &#8211; it was just something that happened. But something clicked inside me.

"Yea, sure" I said, reaching my hand in and stuffing a few in my mouth. 

_“These are sooo good_,” I thought while helping myself to more. 

"I grabbed the bag and quickly poured the remaining chips into my mouth. Some unceremoniously landed all over my shirt; since it was so low cut, some even went through the deep V. 

""Easy there." laughed Alex nervously, "You don't want to turn into a total fat ass." 

"I glared at him, so angry that he thought I was going to turn fat ass. I was still in denial I think. 
. 
""Hey, it's not every day I enjoy some junk food. " I replied, defending myself. Actually Alex and I both knew junk food had been a daily part of my diet for months.

""Well if you really want some I've got another bag in the back," he said slyly.

"It sounded tempting and I was faced with a decision. I thought "control yourself...you don't wanna gain more weight....or do you?". 

"I then started daydreaming about eating non-stop the entire rest of the day, well into the night. I think that’s when I first crossed over into being a feedee. Ayway, yeah, we ate shared the rest.

“Later on that evening I went to both Pizza-Hut, and Dunkin-Donuts, getting a large pizza and a dozen donuts with a liter of Pepsi. .Locking my bedroom door and sitting on my bed with my parents gone in my tightest pair of jeans and a sexy tank top, I thought to herself "I wonder if anybody would notice if I gained a few more pounds overnight? ...nah". 

"Within a half hour minutes, the pizza vanished into my stomach, and it was showing thru her jeans, which went from skin-tight to almost bursting...I looked in the mirror at myself, and was blown away at my appearance. My bloated stomach started gurgling and making strange noises. 

""Ugh...I don't feel good...I feel amazing!!" I said out loud as I rubbed my overstuffed belly. At that moment I glanced at the dozen donuts on the end table beside the bed. I sat next to them at the edge of her bed, making my belly hang over her jeans..and suddenly my mouth was filled with a heavenly taste. My stomach gurgled and my mouth watered..I slowly consumed all twelve donuts.

"By this time my tank top was riding up way past her belly button, and her pants were already unbuttoned and unzipped. I started rubbing my stomach, and felt the gurgling sound some more. 

_"Maybe I should go to bed...maybe let my stomach recoup for class tomorrow...i wouldn't want anybody to notice my stomach looking..or sounding like this" _I laughed to myself as I peeled my tight pants and tank top off, revealing my new figure. 

"The next day people could tell I was acting awkwardly. Then Sarah, who had always been big, asked me , "Are you getting fat?"

“I looked down and noticed that she was staring at my belly. I looked at her and said with as much conviction as I could muster, "No way, you’re the fat one!"

“Sarah looked mad and turned and walked away with her friends, leaving me alone. But I knew what I was and wanted it. I went back to the concession stand to buy three chili dogs. After eating 2, the school bell rang. But I was determined to finish them so I went to the park to cut class. 

“At the park I finished them and felt stuffed. I decided I should go back to school to make up to Sarah at lunch. I looked down at my belly and noticed that it was almost hanging over her pants like the night before. . .

“On the way back to school I saw an ice cream shop and had a sundae to balance out the chili taste. It was delicious. I thought it would be nice to make up with Sarah and bring her to the shop. 

"After morning classes (I had only missed first period) I got into the lunch line and saw Sarah and apologized. Sarah accepted my apology and I bought her lunch. So we walked to a table, reunited as friends.

“I couldn't stand watching as people around us ate what now seemed like tiny portions. I looked down at my belly and thought, “well its only one day like this its not like its gonna be a habit.”

“So I got myself a pizza and ate almost all of it &#8211; sharing a little with Sarah. Then I invited her to ice cream after school. She accepted. 
.
“In class I didn't pay attention to the teacher at all. I usually didn’t. But this time it was different. All I did was rub my belly and look at how big it was. And right then, I decided that I liked it. I liked being fat. But I didn't want people to see my reaction so I went to the bathroom to see how noticeable it was.

After checking myself out in the mirror I said to myself, "I look hot when I’m fat." 

“After school was over I met up with Sarah and we went to the ice cream shop and I bought us banana splits.”

“"You’re right,” I told her. I am getting fat. And I think I like it.”

“Sarah just smiled and said nothing as her chubby arm gobbled another scoop.

“With my parents still out of town I had to think about supper. I decided to wait until 7:00 because of the big lunch, then go to Hometown Buffet. A big meal just before going to bed should make me gain weight. I was surprised to run into Jimmy, who told me I looked great and offered to serve me. Next thing I knew I’d demolished three plates.

“After this my pants were so tight they hurt (even though I’d sized up my jeans). I only stopped because I didn’t want my pants to pop while Jimmy was there. 

“"Hey Jimmy, "I said, "I think I’m falling in love with you."

“He smiled back and said, "I think I am too."”

“We smiled at each other &#8211; and then Jimmy served dessert.”


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 14, 2011)

*Chapter Five - Christy's Story*

Christy had listened attentively to Sally’s story along with Leora, recalling that she too had slipped gradually into her present life style.

“Boy,” she remarked, "your story has a bit of déjà vu. I can remember when I was still in denial about my real desires.”

“How do you mean?” asked Sally

“I liked to snack binge in high school but thought I had it under control because I was active and had a fast metabolism. It wasn’t until my Senior year that my belly finally began getting a little poochy &#8211; but I wasn’t concerned 'cause I thought I was immune to getting actually fat!

“I was a campus beauty with shoulder length red hair and a few black streaks who some thought should run for homecoming queen. My cups were bb and although I had the makings of a pear it wasn’t that noticeable. A pound or two more wouldn’t make much of a difference, I rationalized. I was still a sexy enough knockout. But I remember when things began to change,

“I had a great wardrobe --- stylish with a hint of sluttyness. And I knew how to dress classy. That day I’d decided on a light pink super sequined tank top, a pair of black gauchos and sexy black pumps. I put them on and went downstairs hungry. I don’t know why, but my appetite that week had been greater than usual
.
“I thought my parents had both left because I got up later than usual and no one seemed around. All there was left were a half dozen eggs and some cocoa puffs! So I made a cheese omelet with half the eggs and just ate straight from the box of cocoa puffs., thinking “I haven't had these in forever - they are so good!"

“"I guess someone was hungry." I suddenly heard a voice say. It was my Mom! I bounced a bit in my chair and I suppose I looked embarrassed over having got caught with my hand in the box.

My Mom studied me, then inquired, "Your face looks a tiny bit fuller then usual, did you gain a little weight?" 

“"Umm I don't know, if I did, not too much." I replied a little defensively. I was over 18 and had no desire or intent to diet. But she didn’t pursue the matter. 

“After I’d finished the omelet I had a little more time before school so I walked up to the mirror and paused. I liked what I saw, except...I noticed something. There was a small pudge right above my waist. I squished my boobs together and then rubbed my stomach. For some reason I liked the feel of a little softness. OK, so I definitely had a bit more fat than I used to. I didn’t really care too much, and just decided to take it easy and went off to school.

“All during the day my mind kept wanting to focus n food. I had money, so on the way home I ordered a large pizza and a liter of soda with the idea of inviting some fronds over. But when I got home I instead watched TV and ended up eating the whole thing!

“That was the beginning. For the rest of the week I don’t think exercised at all but I ate like I’d been starving. I even bought extra pastries at the donut shop, which was totally unnecessary since my mom had restocked the groceries.

“That Friday before the first period bell rang I saw Rick. Rick was the school's quarterback, and the most popular guy around. He was also gorgeous, and I like others had always had a thing for him. As I walked by him I caught the scent of his cologne, and unintentionally began to noticeably sniff him. Suddenly realizing what I was doing I tried to turn away only to see that he was laughing. 

“He said to me "you smell pretty good yourself, would you like to go somewhere tomorrow night?" 

“So for some reason I asked him if he wanted to go to a buffet. He surprisingly said yes. I told him to pick me up at my house at 6 Friday evening and went on with my day. 

“That Thursday night, thinking about my upcoming date, I came home and looked in the fridge. My mom had brought home some deep-fried chicken from church Wednesday night, so I grabbed it and warmed it all up. Then I took it to the living room and started watching television. Every minute or saw another chicken wing gone. A bucket that contained 16 deep fried chicken wings was gone in less than an hour.

“Friday at school I noticed that my pants, which I normally wore without a belt, were slipping &#8211; my expanding belly was working its way free over the waistband and I had to self-consciously keep pulling up and adjusting. I resolved to wear a dress for my date with Rick.

“My dress was snug, but it had room to stretch. The bad thing was that you could see my by now definite small belly paunch. But Rick didn’t seem to mind. What I didn’t know, then, was that he liked pretty girls who could eat and were heavier. I seemed willing to eat and he felt that, with a little encouragement, I could become that kind of girl and thus become girlfriend material. So he offered to refill my plate and bring me dessert. I was flattered by his gallantry.

“At home I was happy, not depressed or anything. After all, my grades were good and I had a boyfriend along with an appetite. My mom decided that my appetite must reflect a growth spurt, so she quietly started making bigger breakfasts. 

“It was crazy. One day we had waffles with chocolate syrup, another French toast, then creamed chipped beef over biscuits, on another an humongous breakfast burrito. And in addition she made sure things like pie and chocolate cake were readily available. I eagerly devoured them all! 

“My pants got so tight the buttons popped off but thankfully they didn’t rip. When all this started I was maybe 150 pounds. Three months later I had a big ass and was 172 pounds.

“Is it me or are the chairs smaller?"I mumbled. I was not yet admitting to myself that I was getting really fat.

“Rick, who was sitting behind me in one class, was in heaven. My tight pants displayed my big ass and he stared at it almost all day. One dsay Rick comes up to me at lunch (I was eating lasagna with a malt) and says "Would you like to come to my house for dinner?”

“I agreed because I’d never seen Rick's parents. They were around 300 lb each. At the dinner table they insisted I have as much food as I wanted. I understood clearly the unspoken message.

“That Saturday morning my mom and I decided to go buy some clothes that would fit. I decided on really baggy clothes because I knew my appetite was out of control &#8211; and I had no desire or intent to stop. At GAP I tried size 16 pants. They wouldn't even go past my thighs. Since those were the largest size there I had to shop at the fat girls' clothes store.

“That, I think, is when reality began to really set in. When I stood in front of the mirror not only had my boobs grown, my belly really stuck out and when wearing jeans a goodly size muffin top formed. My hips were wide and padded, my thighs were big but actually still firm. But my ass stuck out so far that I couldn't get my old pants past my butt cheeks. I’d gone up about four pants sizes and even my newest jeans were starting to get hard to close as they cut into my sides a little.

“I loved my gain, especially what I thought was the sexy way my butt jiggled when walking. At times I’d even give my butt a slap for attention. I loved playing with my belly roll and I noticed my belly button had grown deeper. 
.
“The bottom line is that I didn’t care. I just decided to buy a whole new wardrobe in my old style but in bigger sizes. It set my mom back nearly $600 but she said it was ok. I thought that Rick would love it!

“That Monday I dressed stylish for the first time in a long time. I decided on a white button up shirt with navy stripes and dark denim true religion shorts. For shoes, I selected red patent leather sleeve madden flats. I thought I looked hot. So did my mom. And of course Rick.

“Its now a year and fifty pounds more and we’re still seeing each other - though not exclusively. together. With Ann’s guidance I know what I am &#8211; and Rick likes playing his role too."

"Interesting," remarked Leora, who by now had long finished her four-scoop bowl of ice cream. "I have to say you've given me a different view of life. But now I need to go home."

She headed for the door as her three portly friends were smiling knowingly to one another.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 16, 2011)

*Chapter Six &#8211; More for Marge* 

Leora was in the parking garage ready to drive home when she suddenly saw Ann popping out of the elevator with Leora’s shopping bag. She’d accidentally left it behind. She rolled down the window and Ann passed it through. 

“I thought you might need it,” Ann remarked with a smile.

“Yeah, sure,” replied Leora. “Uh….would you mind us chatting a moment &#8211; just the two of us?”

“Sure,” said Ann. “Can I sit down in the passenger seat, though?”

“Of course silly &#8211; I’m not going to make you stand outside,” exclaimed Leora.

Ann maneuvered her probably 230 pound body into the seat and waited for Leora to begin.

“I don’t know if I’m really a feedee like you and your friends but I want you to know you’ve shown me another point of view. Now, here’s the problem: I have my Mom respecting me but I think my sister Marge has issues. A boy she liked even tried to hit on me which tells me he’s like Clark, Rick and Jimmy &#8211; another guy who likes bigger girls. But she doesn't get it so she dumps on me.”

“So you want her to lighten up, maybe even gain a few, then give him some encouragement to date her so she’ll not bother you?”Ann answered.

“Something like that" Leora said. "Any ideas?”

“People have to true to themselves &#8211; others can’t make them over. You do know that?” Ann observed.

“So it’s hopeless and I should mind my own business?" groused Leora.

“Perhaps. But its also possible Marge is just fearful of being herself &#8211; which could mean she’d be more like you and incur your mom’s ire. Have you ever talked with her about any of this?” Ann asked.

“Not really &#8211; when she gets snarky I usually just clam up or tell her to shut up.” replied Leora.

“Why not arrange a time when you can ask her whether she’d rather pick on you or have a relationship with this guy she likes? It might open up a dialogue.” Ann suggested.

“Hmmmm .. I don’t know, but I just might try. Thanks.” and with that Ann got out of Leora's car and the wel-rounded girl drove home.

- - - - 

Leora arrived home and went up the stairs, belly and boobs jiggling with every step. When she got to the top, she was a little winded, so paused to get her breath before entering her room. There she sat down on her desk chair in front of her mirror and evaluated herself.

_“I guess I’m like Ann’s friends &#8211; the fat girl who still dares to wear tight clothes, has big breast and a big belly with rolls to match and doesn’t care. Yep, that’s me &#8211; and Ann’’s right. If I’m ok with it why should anyone else care?”_ she thought.

Leora stood, causing her shirt to ride up a little, the mirror revealing a rounded stomach, very obviously hanging over the waistband of her pants. She smiled and patted it, thinking of the pizzas and ice cream from earlier. Food tended to make her happy. Thus, a growing gut.

Her mom had tried to get her to care. She had nagged, yelled and pleaded, but nothing served to change her daughter’s 'I don't care' attitude. And it showed. None of her old high school clothes fit her new girth. However by Leora having both income and another place to live due to Ann’s offer her Mrs. Price’s tirades had been checkmated and neutralized. As far as she knew her dad was disengaged from the entire matter &#8211; in fact he tended to bring home treats at times. It was the flack from Marge that hadn’t stopped, although it did seem to have lessened a little.

Marge’s economic situation was different than Leora’s. She had a slightly above minimum wage job and depended for survival upon her parent’s largesse for survival along with a credit card from her doting grandparents that was supposed to be used for clothing and a little entertainment. This dependence had translated into a shared hostility towards things her mom disapproved of &#8211; like her younger sister’s weight. And the fact that Leora both had Clark and could apparently have Johnny, the guy Marge wanted for herself if she could, made Marge mad. .

Unknown to Leora this emotional turmoil was already causing Marge to use some of her grandparent’s funds for some comfort eating, leading to an incident a month earlier. 

Before the blowup Marge had begun eating a bit more than normal &#8211; a donut here, a burger there. The changes in her behavior had been subtle and the impact on her figure scarcely noticeable. But her behavior reflected an incremental change in attitude that was separating Marge’s feelings about weight from that of her Mom.

Late one Saturday morning Mrs. Price had come downstairs to go to work on a special overtime project. She was surprised to find her oldest daughter lounging on the sofa, a nearly empty bag of chips perched on her nearly flat stomach. The very thought of what this behavior portended infuriated her.

"Marge!" she yelled.

Marge lazily turned her head to her mom. "Yeah?"

"I am sick of seeing you on this couch! What have you done this summer? You’re going to wind up looking like Leora,” she screamed, almost stammering, shocked by her daughter's uncaring, glazed stare of total incomprehension at her mother’s outburst.

Marge thought of herself as thin, which in fact she still was by most standards. Maybe she had gained a bit but her mom, she felt, was being totally out of control.

"Do you even have any idea of how much you weigh?" Mrs. Price demanded.

"Well, yeah. I weigh myself pretty regularly. Not because I care, but more because I’m curious." Marge replied nonchalantly. “I weighed 128 as of this morning.”

Marge knew full well that was 11 pounds more than just six months before, but still on the low end of normal for her height and she was pretty sure her mom had no idea of what it had been earlier.

Mrs. Price flushed in anger as her daughter defiantly plunged her hand back into the bag of chips. She stormed over to her daughter and ripped the bag of chips away from Marge’s hands &#8211; not that it mattered. The bag was already nearly empty, a family sized bag that had been purchased only the day before. .

Mrs. Price then turned and noticed that Marge’s size 6 pants weren't even buttoned.

"C-Can you even button those?" she stammered in outrage. Her worst fears were being confirmed &#8211; her older daughter was turning into a sow like her younger sister!

Marge shrugged. "If I try hard enough."

Mrs. Price growled in outrage and stormed away to her bedroom upstairs. She couldn't stand to look at her daughter right then.

Marge sighed and got up, fastened her snug pants and went to the kitchen fridge. In that moment her mom had made her angry enough to eat just out of spite. She was still there when her mom came down the stairs without even looking at Marge.

"I'm going to work." Mrs. Price said simply from the living room and walked out the door. Marge was alone.

Marge pulled out a pint of ice cream and closed the freezer. She made her way to the cabinets and pulled out a fresh bag of chips, a bag of cookies and a two liter bottle of cola. Marge sat back down on the couch, the zipper of her pants pushed slightly down by her bulging belly. She again unfastened her pants and pushed in gently on her belly. She was a little surprised to feel just how doughy it was. 

Brushing her initial reaction off, Marge turned the TV on and began with the ice cream. By the time an hour had passed the mountain of goodies was gone and she was asleep.

Two hours later she awoke and noticed that her belly was bulging through the flaps of the half-zippered shorts. . Leaning to look over her slight mound of fat, Jen noticed with a bit of disdain that she had a small rip in her shorts. She sighed with a bit of annoyance. She didn’t really want to use her grandparent’s allowance money on clothes. 

She let out a large burp and felt the pressure of her stomach lessen. 

_“Ahhh … there’s room now for lunch!”_ she thought. 

She heaved her body out of the couch, rocking forward and getting onto her feet. She noticed that this caused her shorts to rip even more. Any further and she surmised they'd actually fall off her.

She grumbled a little as she made her way to the kitchen, where she raided the refrigerator for a lunch of leftover Chinese food and some cake with some more soda. She went back to the couch and landed with a loud thud. She heard her shorts rip a last time. They indeed were nearly on their last thread, but Marge was too preoccupied to notice. 

Halfway through her big lunch there was one final "riiiiiip" as Marge saw that the shorts had finally lost the fight and now literally would have fallen off of her had she not already been sitting down. 

After another hour of tv she knew she should go shopping and get new clothes. She felt her belly, which was feeling quite full. Yep, it was definitely larger then before her binge &#8211; which because of anger had been the biggest she’d ever done. She was pretty sure none of her other clothes would be fitting any better in the near future. 

Marge left the house in sweats and a too small shirt. She felt her engorged belly brush against the steering wheel of her car and moved the driver’s seat back a notch, then put the car in drive, and made her way to the store. Once she got there she began to rummage through the clothes. The shorts she tore up during her binge were a size 6. She was about to reach for a size 8 when she stopped. She changed her mind, thinking _“I saw on tv that Marilyn Monroe was a perfect size 10 &#8211; that’s not too much so why can’t I be?”_

With that she grabbed a few size 10s, then moved on to the shirts. Finally she took her finds to the dressing room. She undressed and began to put the clothes on. The size 10 jeans slid up her thighs with relative ease, as she had thought they might. They were even a tad large as she had hoped. Marge smiled happily.

She then picked up one of the shirts and pulled it over her head. The black v-neck shirt was snug but she thought it looked great.

“_What is mom so freaked out about?”_ she continued to think with some residual anger. 

Happy that this wardrobe change was much easier then she thought it would be, Marge bought the pants and shirts along with a set of larger pajamas and got into her car. She began the ride home. That’s when her stomach grumbled.

"Seriously?" she mumbled. 

Marge began to think about where she was going to stop. She didn't really feel like sitting down in a restaurant. That would've been too expensive and take too long. She knew her mom wouldn’t be back for supper till late and she was hungry now. She'd have to go to a drive through. Seeing a McDonald's she quickly pulled in. She couldn’t remember when she’d last ordered fast food.

A voice came from the speaker. Marge couldn't make it out, but it probably said something along the lines of "Can I help you?"

"Hi, I'll have a Big Mac, an angus chipotle burger and a strawberry shake with fries, please.”

"Ok..." the voice replied, also stating the price but Marge wasn't paying attention. Not that it mattered. She was going to use her grandparent's credit card anyways. She was too excited about eating all the food she had ordered. She felt liberated, not guilty.

Marge pulled up to the window, paid and enjoyed her second lunch of the day before driving home. 
.
When she got home she preened in front of the mirror. She had to admit that she wasn’t as thin as she used to be. And she was getting hungrier it seemed each day. That was because she’d been comfort eating so much &#8211; cutting into the food supply that her father normally bought as a treat for everyone but was usually consumed most by Leora. This trend was something her mom had picked up on.

Marge knew in her heart that she could eat a lot more, possibly as much as Leora. Especially in the morning. But at this point she was doing it quietly. She went home and prepared a chicken salad for supper and shared it with her mom, who by then had calmed down. In fact, she’d even brought home an apple pie in apology. 

This disconnect between available treats for her daughters and weight gain had always been a puzzle. If Mrs Price was so opposed to fatness why didn’t she try to stop her husband’s treats? Marge didn’t know but didn’t care. She had a generous piece and held her peace.

The next morning she walked downstairs in her pajamas, the flexible fabric exaggerating her new pudge. 

"Mom? You here?" No luck. Her mother must have gone shopping or something. Marge’s belly loudly gurgled in the silence. She smiled, looked around the kitchen, got a bowl of cereal and began cooking bacon, pancakes, and eggs,!

Underneath her pajamas with a loose top Marge’s form was slightly softer. Her butt had lost some of it's firmness and now had a slight jiggle. Her thighs had developed a thin cushion of fat around them. Her stomach, previously washboard abs, was now a bit soft,. Her boobs were slightly bigger. But it didn’t matter &#8211; her belly was full and she had wearable clothes.

This process had slowly been going on ever since the incident with Johnny at the buffet, but Leora hadn’t noticed because all she heard were Marge’s caustic comments. Nor had she noticed anything in the month after Marge’s weekend binge. But then came Leora’s talk with Ann about Marge and Johnny.

Leora this morning began watching her sister more closely. She immediately picked up on the slight but noticeable pudge &#8211; skinny Marge was starting to get plump!

Over the next week Leora observed that Marge ate more when she was distracted. Watching movies, telling funny stories, anything to keep her mind off what she was eating was a good way to make her eat a lot.

That Thursday Leora decided to test her sister with a ten-pak box of Twinkies, two of which were already gone. She casually placed the box on the coffee table with two saucers and offered her sister a glass of milk. Marge parceled out two twinkies on each saucer. After a few minutes Marge’s two were gone and Leora replaced them, then watch as Marge absentmindedly had them both. 

Leora then had one of the remaining two &#8211; placing the last one on Marge’s plate. Marge seemed not to notice and ate it too. Then she reached for another and realized the box was empty.

"Oh! Wasn't this a new box? Did I eat them all?" Marge said, nervousness filling her features.

"No, there were some gone already and we just split what was left,” Leora said reassuringly. She hoped his would open Marge up to eating something more.

Marge readily believed her sister and relief flooded her features.

“Why don’t I make us some popcorn,” Leora offered and, to her pleasure, Marge accepted.

Over the next few days Leora and Marge enjoyed eating together whenever their mom wasn’t around. Finally Leora reached the point that she felt she could bring up Johnny. She brought home a half-dozen box of donuts. While sharing them with Marge she said “it’s a good thing Clark likes bigger girls or I’d feel guilty about this.”

“Whaadya mean?” replied Marge, her mouth full of a Krispy Kreme.

“Some guys like girls larger &#8211; Ann’s two friends have guys who feel the same way." she informed her sister.

“Maybe. But it won’t get me who I want”, replied her sister. “I know it wasn’t your fault, but the way Johnny acted with you a few months ago it was almost like he agrees with Clark.”

“How do you know that he doesn’t?” said Leora.

Leora had in fact exchanged emails with Johnny, who had twice more tried to date her. With Ann and her friends in mind Leora had referred to her own weight to see his reaction and smiled at his reply. But she knew better than to share this knowledge blatantly. She’d suggested to Johnny that he hook up with Marge but he’d called her a “twig.”

“I bet he wouldn’t think that nowadays,” thought Leora.

Marge stroked her softening belly, wondering if her sister were hinting at something.

“Do you know something I don’t?” she asked.

“Just that I’ve not seen him trying to date any skinny chicks but seems to want someone with my kind of appetite,” replied Leora. 

“Well, mine has been improving but I’m not even plump &#8211; so even if you’re right it isn’t going to do me any good.” she replied dejectedly.

“Clark and Ann would say its more the attitude about food and size than the number of pounds, Marge, and you’ve gotten more relaxed. Why not let me steer Johnny to you the next time he tries with me?”

“What? When you say “next time” it sounds like you’ve been in contact.” Marge exclaimed suspiciously.

“Only online,” replied Leora. “Now will you let me help or not? You know I’m not in competition with you ;’cause I’m committed to Clark.”

“Hmmmm .. I don’t know, but I guess you can try, because you are right about one thing.” Marge answered.

“What’s that?” responded Leora.

“My attitude has definitely changed; in fact I wish this wasn’t the last donut tonight,” Marge lamented as she removed the last jelly-filled goodie from the box and took a large bite.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 17, 2011)

*Chapter Seven - Marge and Johnny*

Leora had accurately enough pegged Johnny as an FA, but didn’t really know him. Had she actually dated him she might have found that he had only recently acknowledged what in fact had been an ongoing preference.

Now 24 he was a college trained administrative assistant. Up until two years before he’d dated widely, but playing the field, wondering why he felt attracted especially to larger, outgoing women. He tended to blame it on his first college love interest, Rebecca.

When he first met Becky she was an active volleyball player with an appetite that graced her with nascent love handles. Johnny liked her eating habits and her bulges. As a Sophomore she made the varsity team and her weight and height made her a formidable power forward.

Unfortunately the team changed coaches and suddenly it wasn’t fun anymore. She quit, but got depressed. And like many girls she turned to comfort food in addition to her normal athletes high calorie diet. After a month Johnny noticed that she stopped wearing jeans, probably because they were getting too tight. Her shirts began to fit tighter and when she would put her head down he could see the beginnings of a double chin. 

To Johnny she was getting more beautiful by the pound and he became friends with her. He encouraged her gain by surrounding her with her favorite snacks and always offering treat when they went shopping (he had a car, she didn’t). 

She ate them and enjoyed them and over time acquired an entire new wardrobe. It all fit much looser, except for her favorite shirt. It was so cute how she'd wear it with pride even though it didn't fit her. After six months had passed since she had played volley ball her jersey didn't fit her at all. Her stomach peaked out through the bottom and her breasts wanted to rip the fabric. It made her gain very evident.

Eventually it happened. Rebecca walked into school with her chest was bouncing up and down, her belly and hips squeezing into the desk with difficulty. One of her friends told her that she was getting really fat. She winced and walked away. 

Later on Johnny saw her sitting by herself. She looked like she had been crying.

As a friend he walked over to comfort her and saw she was crying over a bag of Chips Ahoy cookies. He asked her why she's crying. She answered that she'd gotten fat and classmates were criticizing her for it. Johnny of course had an entirely different view. He said that she looked beautiful and should just blow their remarks off. He even tried to date her, but she said she had to focus on other things, but they could be friends, a position Johnny took as a rebuff. But she said she appreciated his encouragement and would try to work past the remarks, and she did for quite some time. He didn't see her cry at school for a long time and could tell she was coping with her grief over being out of volleyball somehow. That way was through food.

Her mom always had the house stocked with her favorite treats, and she enjoyed both those and ice cream which she would get for herself. He could tell she had many nights where she'd avoid her depression by devouring ice cream. She just kept eating for comfort. 

Six months passed since that the comments, nine since since left the team, and her coping was really having an effect. He never saw her wear her Jersey anymore and she never wore jeans. But she didn't have to in order to showcase her beautiful thunder thigh legs. She could wear sweat pants and he could see it. She’d gained over fifty pounds and the new Rebecca was lovely in Johnny’s eyes.

Unfortunately she graduated and Johnny lost track of her. But after that experience thin girls just weren’t his cup of tea.

Violet was Johnny’s next interest - and became his “main squeeze.” 

In high school Violet had a slightly curvaceous body that looked great in a bikini. But she also loved to eat, and that’s what she started doing when her parents decided to divorce as soon as she graduated high school and they knew she’d no longer be at home. 

The result was that she couldn’t easily cope with it and reacted with shock. The consequence was a desire for self-indulgence with food that her mom, herself upset, was only too happy to accommodate.

She ate all the time, she kept food in her car and food in her purse and in her room. Everywhere. The summer was great for her growing figure and sped by.

She couldn't deny it. She loved food. In addition to regular meals She had cinnamon rolls for breakfast along with eggs and sausage plus snacks during the day At night she'd start out crying after supper and then soon forget about it and delve into the pastries

Finally her mother noticed something odd about her. She never wore jeans anymore. She asked if her old ones fit and offered to buy some new ones.

They went out to the mall and Violet was surprised to see that she was 2 sizes bigger Johnny observed the change as the school year began and hooked up with her

Johnny could tell she felt comfortable around food. Food made her happy. . He was only too happy to give her trips to trips to the ice cream shop and many baked goods since he had time

They were watching a movie at her place, but little did she realize that Johnny’s eyes weren't on the movie. They were on the tiny bit of flab poking out from under her shirt. He wondered if she would like herself with curves like Rebecca had developed. 

He decided that he would try plumpening her up and see if she accepted it. If she was truly unhappy, he told himself that he'd butt out and let her lose the weight. Sure, it was a little sneaky, but if Violet found she liked herself big, then they'd both be happy.

Johnny found that Violet had a passion for junk food &#8211; she just couldn’t afford as much of it as she really liked. He plied her with boxes of chocolate chip cookies, ho ho's, packages of brownies, homemade ice cream confections and of course non-diet soda. For two months Violet never turned anything down.

Finally one night out of the corner of his eyes, Johnny saw Violet eye her gut nervously. She must've been able to tell she was gaining weight and was trying to resist. She was also eying Johnny, noticing that he hadn't had any. 

To avoid suspicion, and make her more comfortable eating it, Johnny grabbed a cookie and munched slowly on it. It was an open invitation to Violet, who caved immediately.

Johnny couldn’t have recalled even the title of the movie. He was watching her shovel the cookies away and ordered in pizza. She had two pieces for every one that he did. With each bite her stomach protruded more and more.

Johnny felt his hands sweat. He had never been so turned on before. Was Violet always so open to eating like this? He had never noticed before.

Violet must've felt his stare and looked up. Johnny flushed and quickly tried to come up with an excuse, but all that came out was, "Uhh..."

Luckily, Violet came up with her own conclusion. She smiled mischievously. 

"Are you checking me out?" She said.

Johnny felt himself relax as he smiled his brilliant white smile, as he leaned in to kiss her.

He could taste the remnant of chocolate on her lips and smelled the pizza and soda on her breath, but as they moved closer, he felt her stomach on his abs. He pulled her closer to feel more of it, and her doughy belly rubbed against his. He never felt more passionate.

Just then...In the middle of their passionate kiss, the button on Violet's pants gave up its violent struggle. The button flew off, and because of their closeness, actually hit Johnny. It took every bit of his will power not to grab her ample belly right then.

Violet's face turned the brightest shade of red as she tried to pull her shirt down to hide her belly.

"O-Oh Johnny, I-I'm so sorry! I don't know wh-what happened, I-I was j-"

Not being able to resist anymore, Johnny leaned in again for a kiss, cutting her off. She was obviously surprised and still embarrassed because she was stiff, but she eventually loosened up and kissed him back. Johnny wrapped his hands against her growing waist and rested is hands on her soft love handles. This obviously made her uncomfortable because she knew she was gaining weight, but she again loosened up with time.

At the end of their kiss, Johnny slowly pulled away looking in her eyes and she laughed nervously.

"Wow..." She said breathlessly.

Johnny didn't pull away completely; he left a hand resting gently on her thick, soft, squishy waist. It was heaven.

Violet didn't eat anymore that night, but Johnny was okay with that. She had eaten enough for that night. He would try again next weekend. And who knew? Maybe she'll start eating heavily by herself. One could only hope.

A month or so later Violet was at his place. . He took full advantage of the evening. He had restocked his pantry with lots of goodies, and once again got to see Violet's soft, squishy, sexy belly. As Violet sat down on the couch again after getting up (and then forgetting why she got up), her pants button flew off. Johnny was rewarded with a hug and kiss and a soft belly massage. 

Then he made a mistake, pushing his preference a little too far.

"Yes?"

"I...um...uh...how do I put this...I'd like you even more if you had even more of a bit of a..."

"What? A bit of a what?"

"Well...a belly. You know, if you were fatter."

Violet was obviously shocked. Then she recovered. "Well..."

Johnny pushed a bit harder and started massaging one of her fat rolls. "Don't you like this? Please? Get fat for me?"

Violet told him she’d think about it, but ultimately decided she had gained enough. Johnny was on his own again.

None of this had been shared with Leora, but she was convinced he was like Clark and her friend's guys. 

Johnny had known Marge passively in high school, they were in the same grade, but as has been related he had no attraction to the stick thin girl with no discernible appetite. Her interest in him wasn’t even on his radar. It was her plumper sister Leora whose gaining ways he’d observed, leading to his attempt to date her at the buffet, By that time Leora was involved with Clark and Johnny was locked out.

This did not, however, keep him from conversing online with Leora, who had dropped hints that her “skinny” sister was changing. Now, with Marge’s permission, Leora was prepared to suggest a double date. Johnny was skeptical but knew he’d enjoy seeing Leora pack away a good meal. So, if Clark didn’t mind, why not? Marge wasn’t a bad person &#8211; just not one he’d thought of as attractive

Johnny was surprised when he and Clark went to pick up the girls. Expecting a rail thin date he was instead treated to a moderately sized beauty whose dinner dress was tastefully snug. True, she didn’t have Leora’s dimples or nascent chin bulge, and her arms and waist were notably more slender. But she still had a look of being reasonably well nourished. He decided to let Clark and Leora set the pace and see what Marge would do.

They went to a fine Mexican restaurant where Clark suggested sharing red corn chicken taquitos for an appetizer. This was followed by full bowls of tortilla soup made with cheese, chicken and fresh avocado. Marge gleefully kept pace with Leora as though they were in lock step &#8211; which in truth was the case. Marge had skipped lunch to be sure she could put on a shoe for Johnny.

For the main entree the restaurant offered a selection of burritos, chimichangas, enchilada, fajitas and taco specialties. Clark went with chimichanga de macayo grande with shredded beef, avocado, relleano sauce, refried beans, sour cream and rice. Leora went with the sonorant enchilada sampler and got Clark to agree that they’d each share.

“So, what two dishes would you like to split,” Marge asked Johnny. “the fajitas de macayo look promising. “

Johnny noted that this dish certainly wasn’t low in calories &#8211; featuring a bed of grilled onions and green chilies served with sour cream, guacamole, Pico de Gallo, and refried beans topped with beef. He suggested balancing it with roasted tomatillo spinach mahi-mahi tacos and Marge quickly agreed. He looked on approvingly as she demolished her share as Leora inquired about dessert.

“You just have to try the mini chocolate chimis,” she exclaimed. “They are a yummy house specialty - crispy tortillas filled with melted chocolate. served with creamy vanilla ice cream and hot fudge.”

“Wow,” replied Marge. I’m getting full but you’ve sold me!”

At this point Johnny was feeling stuffed &#8211; could Marge actually out-eat him? 

It didn’t come to that, but he was on notice that Marge very definitely was no longer the weight-obsessed “twig” he remembered.


----------

